# What do you guys think about getting a non-Australian person to work with an Australian?



## alsrb3319 (5 mo ago)

I'm Korean and it's only been 3 weeks since I came to Melbourne.
But I'm trying to work at a place where Koreans work. It's so hard to find a job, so I'm thinking about working with Australians or English speaking people.but im not good at english soooo much I'm using a translator to write this article right now. 
So, in conclusion, What do you think about finding a job where a person who can't speak English has to work with people who speak English?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

alsrb3319 said:


> I'm Korean and it's only been 3 weeks since I came to Melbourne.
> But I'm trying to work at a place where Koreans work. It's so hard to find a job, so I'm thinking about working with Australians or English speaking people.but im not good at english soooo much I'm using a translator to write this article right now.
> So, in conclusion, What do you think about finding a job where a person who can't speak English has to work with people who speak English?


It is very difficult when a person cannot speak English.

It depends on the work of course, but how you get by in a face to face interview will give you an idea.


----------

